# So yea, I got the Uber Pro card



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

What do you want to know?

Yes your pay from your last trip is on the card in mere seconds which is pretty nifty. Will it prevent clawbacks? I don't know.


This is the Uber Pro app that manages it. (sensitive info cropped)


















Looks like Uber is doing group deposits now and the $4.44 is the 6% cash back reward for filling up.

There was a shock when the pump appeared to eat my card for a few minutes the first time I used it, then it was fine and acted like any other card.

I'm quite impressed, seems there's a better bunch of monkeys doing the software on the Uber card app than the Driver or Rider apps.

Haven't spent enough to learn all what Cashflow is about.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Haven't spent enough to learn all what Cashflow is about.


Its just a breakdown of your monthly expenditures.

Also tells you how much you can spend a day based on the amount of money in your account for that calendar month.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I'm quite impressed, seems there's a better bunch of monkeys doing the software on the Uber card app than the Driver or Rider apps.


It's made by entirely different companies. Uber is those companies "partner"/customer. Specifically, one is a financial services firm:



> About Marqeta Marqeta’s modern card issuing platform empowers its customers to create customized and innovative payment cards. Marqeta’s platform, powered by open APIs, gives its customers the ability to build more configurable and flexible payment experiences, accelerating product development and democratizing access to card issuing technology. Its modern architecture provides instant access to highly scalable, cloud-based payment infrastructure that enables customers to launch and manage their own card programs, issue cards and authorize and settle transactions. Marqeta is headquartered in Oakland, California and is enabled in 39 countries globally. For more information, visit www.marqeta.com, Twitter and LinkedIn. About Mastercard (NYSE: MA) Mastercard is a global technology company in the payments industry. Our mission is to connect and power an inclusive, digital economy that benefits everyone, everywhere by making transactions safe, simple, smart and accessible. Using secure data and networks, partnerships and passion, our innovations and solutions help individuals, financial institutions, governments and businesses realize their greatest potential. Our decency quotient, or DQ, drives our culture and everything we do inside and outside of our company. With connections across more than 210 countries and territories, we are building a sustainable world that unlocks priceless possibilities for all. www.mastercard.com About Branch Branch is the leading workforce payments platform that partners with businesses to accelerate payments and empower working Americans. Businesses turn to Branch for a more cost-effective, faster way to pay workers and create a more streamlined, uniform payments experience. Employees and independent contractors that sign up with Branch can receive a zero-fee bank account, free instant access to earned wages, rewards, and personal finance tools to help them manage their cash flow between paychecks. Branch partners with some of the nation’s leading payroll and workforce technologies to support companies in retail, restaurant, trucking/logistics, last-mile delivery, manufacturing, and healthcare. Branch has been honored with a Webby Award — Best Financial Services, Fintech Breakthrough Award, Gartner Eye on Innovation: Financial Services, Star Tribune’s Top Workplaces in Minnesota, and Great Place to Work Certification. To learn more about Branch, visit Instant Payments for any Workforce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks like you can take a loan out through the credit card for a small fee. $50 will cost you 24 cents to borrow it.

That's if you're a blue diamond. It seems a pro can get 150 dollars.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Looks like you can take a loan out through the credit card for a small fee. $50 will cost you 24 cents to borrow it.
> 
> That's if you're a blue diamond. It seems a pro can get 150 dollars.



Yeah .... um no thanks.

If I need a loan I can borrow from my reserve account with PNC, and no fees at all.

Not going to get sucked into anything the companies offer .... because at the end of the day, they only care about themselves and everything they have to off is to their own benefit.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I remember the uber gas card. These things not needed. Guys will.be slaves to borrow $50... like the Henry Ford stores while working for ford.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Every ride gets deposited to the card is almost immediately available. So technically the loan is just there for people to get out of trouble in a pinch. Not take $50 to go work the day.

It's just like any other tool you just got to know how to use it properly. When you use a hammer for a screwdriver obviously there's going to be issues.


----------



## Useful237 (2 mo ago)

Is there a web page or a section in the app where I can find a list of all the different types of fees for the different types of transactions, limits, etc? For instance, amount of ACH transfers out per month / week / whatever, fees if any, ATM limits and fees, etc?

Daily purchase limits? I'm assuming there are no fees associated with that besides the actual transaction amount


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

gdgfglfkjdfgagflajkdgg said:


> not interested in uber or lyft branded anything.
> 
> Everything they send is fraud, every thing they recommend do the opposite.
> 
> ...


Obviously all this quoted sphincter leakage above, is from somebody that does not have the pro card. Also taking consideration that this is nothing more than a sock puppet considering it's minutes old and they're already ripping into the pro card. So clearly it's somebody here within another account with an agenda.

So clearly they do not understand how to properly use this card. Below is the best way to use this card and get your perks and not be charged for your money transfers.

Do your normal days activity. As you complete your rides they are almost immediately available. Use this card throughout the day for your gas expenses and whatnot so that way you don't have to pull a dime out of your pocket or any other account.

Now, at the end of the day you simply transfer your daily earnings to whatever bank account you have for free. It shows up in a couple of days. No more having to wait once a week to get your paycheck or 85 cents for your instant payout anymore.

As long as you don't actually need physical cash, you can use his card for basically for free and still get all the perks of this card.

If you follow this exactly as above, you can also use this to track your expenses at the end of the year with your monthly statements.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

gdgfglfkjdfgagflajkdgg said:


> Obviously all this quoted sphincter leakage above, is from somebody that does not have the pro card. Also taking consideration that this is nothing more than a sock puppet considering it's minutes old and they're already ripping into the pro card. So clearly it's somebody here within another account with an agenda.
> 
> *or just FACTS*
> 
> ...


Not only is he a tool he can't even quote right.

Explain to me in your own words, how you think Uber is taking advantage of what I just suggested?


----------



## gdgfglfkjdfgagflajkdgg (1 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not only is he a tool he can't even quote right.
> 
> Explain to me in your own words, how you think Uber is taking advantage of what I just suggested?


they got more of your data thats all
why give them anymore than u have to?
do you do business wih people who steal from u?
if bernie madoff had his own pro card would u sign up for it?
geez
this card is for losers


the 1st card LIED to get sign ups "up o 15%" off gas
turned out less than 1% off sams club discount much better
this card will engage in similar fraud its a pattern with these crooks


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

gdgfglfkjdfgagflajkdgg said:


> they got more of your data thats all
> why give them anymore than u have to?
> do you do business wih people who steal from u?
> if bernie madoff had his own pro card would u sign up for it?
> ...


Still does not answer my question, how does the way that I'm telling you do it get taken advantage of?

Are you that paranoid about letting them know how much you spend on gas and when? It's a business card use it for business expenses only. What's the difference if Uber gets it or the credit card that you already have?

Also, my fuel perks are just fine thank you.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

gdgfglfkjdfgagflajkdgg said:


> they got more of your data thats all
> why give them anymore than u have to?
> do you do business wih people who steal from u?
> if bernie madoff had his own pro card would u sign up for it?
> ...


I bet you're the type of person that uses a hammer as a screwdriver!


----------

